# What size Now Bindings (Drive) with size 10 boots



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Great choice @Tycho . I've got a pair of Now Drives and I absolutely love them. I've got 10.5's and have a set of larges and I couldn't see the just slightly smaller 10s being a problem with the that size either.

If you've never ridden these before, you're in for a huge treat.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Size 10 you probably have to check for fit and centering.

If the boots are pretty reduced you could do M.

Im in L for 10.5 and 11 boots.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Based on the way my size 9 boots fit in medium sized Now bindings I'd recommend you get the large, but all boots are different so YMMV.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the input.

I'm leaning towards large thanks to your comments, but it would be way cool if somebody with the same boots could chime in.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have 10.5 ions with Large Drives.

Without being able to physically check the boot with the binding, if I had a size 10 ion, i myself would buy a medium.

Gl


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Motogp990 said:


> I have 10.5 ions with Large Drives.
> 
> Without being able to physically check the boot with the binding, if I had a size 10 ion, i myself would buy a medium.
> 
> Gl


 Oh yeah? You find the large a little too big?


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Size 11 Ions (shrinkage tech) large pilots are perfect.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tycho said:


> Oh yeah? You find the large a little too big?


Large isn't too big for the 10.5 ions but if boots were any smaller I feel they would be.

There is a bit of side to side leeway that I don't notice once strapped in. However, I don't think I'd be able the center my boots on my 2 boards properly. I have the bindings as far forward as possible and my boots are just centered. With smaller boots I think I would be more heel side biased


----------



## MR. (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm in size 11 Ride Fuse boots (some reduction), and use Now Drives in large. Love the bindings btw.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just to reiterate, you'll want a Large. Might be able to get away with a Medium on the Pilot only.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Tycho!! Long time, no talk dude ... haha. Pairing these with your new Guch?

Funny cos I too am contemplating getting new bindings to pair with my new Burton FA that I am thankfully getting tomm after being shipped to my local shop (the stoke level to ride this is beyond belief right now lol, lot of it due to the great reviews some of you posted on here. much appreciated and truly hope it lives up to all the stated hype. But i'm sure it will as it sounds exactly like everything I'm looking for in a board)

Read thru Nivek's Burton binding comparison thread and thought it confirmed my initial notion that the Malavitas would be most ideal for what i am looking for in a binding and also within my spending limits ... but then out of curiosity, got to reading the NOW bindings thread as I've always wondered about them (even got to chat with JF about them when he was in town at my local shop with DCP promoting The Balance movie last month, but was a little concerned that it'd be a bit biased advice as it is his product, and understandably so) so wanted to get fellow rider advice and input as well. And after reading the thread, it appears that majority of you completely love these bindings. Hence my dilemma loll, between the Drives or the Malavitas. 

Vitas have slight edge atm mainly cos of the steeper cost of the Drives. But really love the idea of amazing quick edge response of the Drives (or something along those lines that linvillegeorge mentioned). Any input would be more than appreciated to which would be better suited for the FA.
*but after answering Tycho's questions first, sorry about the unintended thread heist dude. Hopefully you don't mind me tagging along in your thread loll .

PS. currently have the Union Force from last year. Burton Ruler boots 8.5, if that helps. 

Thanks again in advanced.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I war a suze 11 boot, and I just picked up NOW SELECT (L), they fit perfect so I would assume they would fit a size 10 similar. Do you have a local shop you can go try them on? I always like to bring my boot or board in when im buying new stuff online and make sure it fits in the store first.

Had my first day on the Select's today, and it was amazing. Super responsive, comfortable, and surfy feeling. Really makes carving a blast.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

No worries GDimac.

Unfortunately I will be waiting until after Christmas to get this set up, it's a decent drive for me to get to the shop and his order of the Iguchi's doesn't arrive until the 21. It seems like it makes the most sense to default to large, but I will ideally I get to try my boots with the two different sizes at the shop.

Not quite enough 10s reporting in to be certain.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks dude, appreciate that. And dang eh, hardest part is now the wait.

And loll, I actually ended up getting the 2015/2016 EST Malavitas, my friend/co-owner of the local shop I go to gave me an awesome deal on his own personal Vitas that he hadn't used yet, as he looking to get the Reflex ones instead (whichever one isnt EST & can be put on any board). So Vitas it is!

But ya dude, hope you get some peace of mind with regards to the right size binding.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Motogp990 said:


> I have 10.5 ions with Large Drives.
> 
> Without being able to physically check the boot with the binding, if I had a size 10 ion, i myself would buy a medium.
> 
> Gl


10 and 10.5 usually use the same shell. Only difference is liner.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I wear size 9 Driver X and the Medium Drive is pretty snug.


----------

